# "" معاً لبناء أسرة مسيحية سعيدة ""



## +Nevena+ (1 سبتمبر 2010)

"" معاً لبناء أسرة مسيحية سعيدة ""

سلام يسوع يكون مع الجميع
اخي واختي في المسيح

اليكم بعض النقاط البسيطه
 التي تساعد علي بناء أسرة مسيحية سعيدة

** اولا :  نريد من الأب الذي يهتم بتربية أبناءه روحياً وجسدياً

1- بتحديد وقت معين يوماً علي الاقل ويهتم فيه بتجميع أفراد الاسرة كلها
وقراءة الكتاب المقدس ويشجع افراد عائلته علي القراءة الدائمه .
2- يهتم بتناولهم من جسد الرب ودمه مثل اهتمامه بتغذيتهم باللبن والطعام .



** ثانياً :  نريد من الزوجة والمرأة الحكيمة أن تستر علي ضعفات زوجها امام الغير
وامام الاولاد كي تبقي صورة الاب مكرمه امامهم
وان تزع المحبة دائما في قلوبهم في كل تصرفاتهم .



وأيضاً : علي الرجل الحكيم ان يعامل زوجتة بمحبة 
فلا يوبخها امام احداً او الاولاد

بل ينحيان في حب كلاً عند اقدام الاخر ويغسلها فتستمر الحياة ةالحب والسلام



وهكذا ستصبح اسرته اسرة مسيحية سعيده
في ظل جناحي حمايها وبنيها
رب المجد يسوع المسيح

مع تمنياتي لكل الاسر بحياة سعيدة


​


----------



## amselim (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*لهذة الكلمات لا يمكن ان تكون لعضوة ( حزب الغلاسة)*

*الا اذا كنت قد تركت الحزب*

*فالنقاط التى حددتيها غاية فى الروعة لمن يبغى السعادة لاسرتة*

*شكرا لك*​


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*رائع الموضوع يا نيفين 
ربنا يديم المحبة بين كل الأسر 

سلام المسيح  ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 سبتمبر 2010)

amselim قال:


> *لهذة الكلمات لا يمكن ان تكون لعضوة ( حزب الغلاسة)*
> 
> *الا اذا كنت قد تركت الحزب*
> 
> ...




لالالالالالالالالالالا اترك ايه دا مش عاشر المستحلات
دا انا هاموت فيه 
ههههههههههههههههههه

بعدين يعني هو الموضوع متجمع من كتاب كنت قريته
وحبيت اشارك بيه اخواتي هنا

ميرسي amselim
اسعدني تواجد حضرتك
يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *رائع الموضوع يا نيفين
> ربنا يديم المحبة بين كل الأسر
> 
> سلام المسيح  ​*




ميرسي يا قمره
امين يارب
ربنا يقدس كل بيت مبني علي اسمه القدوس
ويملئه من محبته

نورتي ريد روز
​


----------



## grges monir (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*نقاط هامة وبناءة فى بناء اسرة سعيدة
موضوع مميز با عضوة الغلاسة انتى ههههه*


----------



## النهيسى (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا للموضوع الرائع

الرب يبارككم
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 سبتمبر 2010)

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 سبتمبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *نقاط هامة وبناءة فى بناء اسرة سعيدة
> موضوع مميز با عضوة الغلاسة انتى ههههه*




ميرسي يا جرجس
نورت بماشركتك
يسوع يرعاك


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا للموضوع الرائع
> 
> الرب يبارككم
> ​




استاذي الغالي 
اشكرك حضرتك علي مرورك العطر
يسوع يبارك حياتك واسرتك


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 سبتمبر 2010)

​


abotarbo قال:


> ​




ميرسي علي مشاركه حضرتك
يسوع يباك حياتك
​


----------

